# Moths in the lawn



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

I assume that I have moths in my lawn. Every time I take a step little white things fly up. Last month I started spraying bifen, 1oz/gallon on my 4K lawn. It seems like it's not making a difference. Am I doing something wrong? Is there a different product I need to use?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Check out this

[media]https://youtu.be/Oc1-3207fhw[/media]

The moths don't hurt your grass, it's their larvae that wreck havoc.

I'm using GrubEx, 1.5 lb/k once every two months to control webworms.

Dylox or trichlorfon is good for a quick knockdown if the Bifenthrin doesn't hold them back. Keep a sharp eye out for notches in your grass.


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Good to know


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Sounds like Armyworm. I'd hid it with Carbaryl, Bifenthrin, and Imidicloprid. ASAP.


----------



## CrispyLawn (Jul 27, 2021)

What did you end up putting down? I believe I'm in the same boat. Looking for something ASAP until I can get some granular bifenthrin in the mail.


----------

